
Modeling the Human Trajectory - mnoronha
https://www.openphilanthropy.org/blog/modeling-human-trajectory
======
bigpumpkin
Angus Maddison's estimates of historical GDP are outdated now. I'd look at
works like Broadberry's China, Europe and the Great Divergence: A Study in
Historical National Accounting, 980-1850 [1].

[1][https://www.economics.ox.ac.uk/oxford-economic-and-social-
hi...](https://www.economics.ox.ac.uk/oxford-economic-and-social-history-
working-papers/china-europe-and-the-great-divergence-a-study-in-historical-
national-accounting-980-1850)

------
amelius
> The human economy has grown super-exponentially. The bigger it has gotten,
> the faster it has doubled, on average. The global economy churned out $74
> trillion in goods and services in 2019, twice as much as in 2000.

Let's ban ads already.

